# Push, Pull, Legs VS Muscle group split



## james_benjamin

What do you thinks better for a natty trainer a push pull split 3 days a week or a muscle group split in which you train five days seperating the muscles once a week.

I always feel with a push pull legs split 3 days a week isnt enough but if I was to to PPL twice a week that would be too much...

Monday Push

Wed Pull

Friday Legs

Suggestions appreciated


----------



## Goodfella

james_benjamin said:


> What do you thinks better for a natty trainer a push pull split 3 days a week or a muscle group split in which you train five days seperating the muscles once a week.
> 
> I always feel with a push pull legs split 3 days a week isnt enough but if I was to to PPL twice a week that would be too much...
> 
> Monday Push
> 
> Wed Pull
> 
> Friday Legs
> 
> Suggestions appreciated


Monday, wednesday and friday is ample for push/pull/legs, focus on progressing your compounds, log them down, beat them each week and providing nutrition is good, you will grow


----------



## Squirrel

I tend to do PPL (MWF) most of the time & derive huge benefits from it, though I ain't exactly a natty trainer :whistling:


----------



## Bish83

Maybe if you lowered the volume when attempting a double push pull split?


----------



## skyfall

Add some full body circuits (short and light, 20-30 min) on tuesday and thursday. I think circuits help me recover quicker and burn more fat.


----------



## Kazza61

Because I work 65+ hours a week, the 3 day push / pull / legs approach is the best I can fit in. The push / pull gets done on sat / sun and I do legs in the week whenever I get chance (or late on a Friday night if I didn't get chance!). To be honest, I think it's a sound routine whether natural or not - although in my case I wish I could spread it better over the week but needs must.


----------



## tomo8

Do p/p/l 4 times a week

Monday push

Tues pull

Thurs legs

Fri push

Mon pull

Etc


----------



## andyhuggins

Its all about finding out what works for you mate. try each programme and see how you react.


----------



## L11

Ppl works for me, but then i do it because i wanna do high frequency.. You could just do ppl and do it 5 times a week! Restricting yourself to the concept of a week is silly.


----------



## 36-26

I find PPL works best for me at once a week frequency, I find my recovery is not as good if I train more frequently probably due to manual job etc. My best gains have always come from this style but you need to find what's best for yourself


----------



## rsd147

When people say what works best for you.... In what sense?

Providing you see results ie increasing weight on compounds every week or losing/gaining weight per week. Isn't that what matters?

Not a dig at anyone btw just wanting to know for my own benefit as I have done PPL, Upper Lower, Full Body etc but all seem to work okay


----------



## str4nger

I do a 5 day split but I work from my desk at home so recovery is a lot easier


----------



## a.notherguy

rsd147 said:


> When people say what works best for you.... In what sense?
> 
> Providing you see results ie increasing weight on compounds every week or losing/gaining weight per week. Isn't that what matters?
> 
> Not a dig at anyone btw just wanting to know for my own benefit as I have done PPL, Upper Lower, Full Body etc but all seem to work okay


for me, what works best is the routines that i enjoy and are more flexible. ive never liked splits as i feel obliged to go to the gym to train sometimes or my timetable for the following week is messed up.

upper/lower and full body i find much more flexable and if i miss a session, i just do it the day after withtout having to worry '5hit, monday is chest day! i cant do that on a tuesday!'


----------



## simonthepieman

Push pull legs 4 times a week

PPLP

PLPP

LPPL

I think a Upper lower 4 times a week is better if you know your body well, but a PPL is a great routine and hard to screw up (although i've many succeed  )

and so on


----------



## andyhuggins

rsd147 said:


> When people say what works best for you.... In what sense?
> 
> Providing you see results ie increasing weight on compounds every week or losing/gaining weight per week. Isn't that what matters?
> 
> Not a dig at anyone btw just wanting to know for my own benefit as I have done PPL, Upper Lower, Full Body etc but all seem to work okay


In the sense of you could use what suits your mate to make gains or loose BF, but that may not be the programme for you.


----------

